# North Carolina Seashore



## KCI (Sep 10, 2007)

Thinking of requesting a trade into Outer Banks Beach Club I or II, Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas, Peppertree Atlantic Beach or even the Whaler Inn Beach Club.  We trade through II so those are my choices and some of the reviews are pretty dated and there is no review for Whaler Inn. Would appreciate any info regarding recent trades, condition of units, etc.  I know it's a long shot to trade into prime summer weeks but nothing ventured, nothing gained.  I just don't want to waste my time if these places are dumps.  That said I also realize these are beach places so they may not be furnished like some resort places are.  That's okay with us.  Clean is more important than gorgeous as we have learned timesharing in the past.  Thanks. Linda


----------



## tonyg (Sep 10, 2007)

I stayed at the Whaler many years ago and thought it was a dump. A few years ago I stayed at an RCI near dump in A-beach and drove by and it looked the same. I would go for Peppertree AB if I was to exchange there again (we stopped to look at it last time).


----------



## lawren2 (Sep 10, 2007)

We were in Nags Head this past June and stopped by OBBC. They showed us a unit in the OBBC II. Very recently redone and much nicer than many oceanside eastcoast resorts that I have stayed at or seen.

Be aware that the OBBC one bdrms will not have any view as the resort is behind dunes and the one bdrms are on the ground floor. The OBBC II Sunday check-ins are across the beach road from the beach.

I would not reject either for those reasons.

Sea Scape will probably have the most availability but is not oceanside. I'm only guessing here as I am only familiar in what shows up in RCI.


----------



## shmoore (Sep 10, 2007)

I returned from Outer Banks Beach Club 1 yesterday. Our unit was nice, clean and well maintained. We had great service. We are on the third floor with no elevator. The resort has installed a lift for luggage and groceries to be taken up. Anytime we needed them, they were there within ten minutes..often less. They offer free wireless in the office area. Our weather was perfect. Enjoy


----------



## KCI (Sep 10, 2007)

shmoore....what did you use to trade with....we have a 2 bdrm Marriott Grande Vista Memorial Day week 2008 to use as a trade...interested in what you used to guage whether or not ours is good enough...also how far out did you request?  thanks, linda


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 11, 2007)

Outer Banks Beach Club I and II are the highest demand resorts, by far, on the local t/s rental market.  Seascape, largely due to its off-the-beach location, is the second lowest in demand (lowest, by far, is Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk, again due to location).

In II, you have another option, Sea Ranch II, which is oceanfront.  It was severely damaged in Hurricane Isabel in 2003, and extensively refubished as a result, reopening in summer 2005.  Unit interiors were all new at that time, so essentially it is like a newly built resort.

II probably gets a lot more Sea Ranch II deposits than OBBC.  OBBC has historically been an RCI-only resort and only became dual affiliated after the Cendant takeover of RCI.  Sea Ranch II has historically been II-only.


----------



## KCI (Sep 11, 2007)

Carolinia,  Does SeaRanch have a pool?  There are no reviews in TUG on this place and II has very limited info...TIA


----------



## KCI (Sep 11, 2007)

FYI...I just tried to add Sea Ranch II to a request list at II and was told Sea Ranch II is not taking any trades at this time so no one can request a trade to that timeshare.  They didn't say why but I thought I share the info.  Linda


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 23, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> Outer Banks Beach Club I and II are the highest demand resorts, by far, on the local t/s rental market.  Seascape, largely due to its off-the-beach location, is the second lowest in demand (lowest, by far, is Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk, again due to location).
> 
> In II, you have another option, Sea Ranch II, which is oceanfront.  It was severely damaged in Hurricane Isabel in 2003, and extensively refubished as a result, reopening in summer 2005.  Unit interiors were all new at that time, so essentially it is like a newly built resort.
> 
> II probably gets a lot more Sea Ranch II deposits than OBBC.  OBBC has historically been an RCI-only resort and only became dual affiliated after the Cendant takeover of RCI.  Sea Ranch II has historically been II-only.


I have a unit at OBBC II on hold - 2BR 6/6/ Sunday check-in ...on RCI, it says that Sunday check-ins are on the beach side - is that correct?

Thi is for an early October week next year - I am assuming (barring hurricanes!) thatthe weather is still nice....?????


----------



## somerville (Sep 23, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> I have a unit at OBBC II on hold - 2BR 6/6/ Sunday check-in ...on RCI, it says that Sunday check-ins are on the beach side - is that correct?


That is correct.  Friday check-ins are across the road.


----------



## bobcat (Sep 23, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> I have a unit at OBBC II on hold - 2BR 6/6/ Sunday check-in ...on RCI, it says that Sunday check-ins are on the beach side - is that correct?
> 
> Thi is for an early October week next year - I am assuming (barring hurricanes!) thatthe weather is still nice....?????



We have an OBBC 11 ocean front unit. If I give it to II we receive an AC. The unit was remodled and my friends went their this year. They loved the unit and the place. It is hard to trade in. Oct. is still hot enough for the beach.However, the sea is colder. Our week falls on Easter or Spring break. Because of this and being ocean front it trades great.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 23, 2007)

somerville said:


> That is correct.  Friday check-ins are across the road.


Thanks!


bobcat said:


> We have an OBBC 11 ocean front unit. If I give it to II we receive an AC. The unit was remodeled and my friends went their this year. They loved the unit and the place. It is hard to trade in. Oct. is still hot enough for the beach.However, the sea is colder. Our week falls on Easter or Spring break. Because of this and being ocean front it trades great.


Not looking to swim in the ocean, just look at it  - and I believe they have a hot tub and outdoor pool (still open 10/12?)

I am trading in thru RCI - can I request a unit location thru the resort? and if so, when should I call - or are you assigned a specific unit with the exchange?
...it would be wonderful   to have an ocean view.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2007)

At OBBC you can take some outstanding pictures of the ocean waves, sunrises and sunsets.

Seacapes was nice but not ocean front.  Located off the main highway.

Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk was ok but beware of the many steps to the third floor units.  In the summertime the mosquitoes were awful. On sites amenities were the best part of this resort.  Located behind a Super Wal-Mart.


----------



## bobcat (Sep 23, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> At OBBC you can take some outstanding pictures of the ocean waves, sunrises and sunsets.
> 
> Seacapes was nice but not ocean front.  Located off the main highway.
> 
> Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk was ok but beware of the many steps to the third floor units.  In the summertime the mosquitoes were awful. On sites amenities were the best part of this resort.  Located behind a Super Wal-Mart.



Yes, they have both an indoor and outdoor pool. Also a hot tube. I would call the resort one or two weeks before you go. Maybe, if they are not busy, they  will  grant your request for oceanfront.


----------



## davesdog (Sep 23, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> Located behind a Super Wal-Mart.



This Walmart is not a super one.  I was just there last week.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 24, 2007)

KCI said:


> FYI...I just tried to add Sea Ranch II to a request list at II and was told Sea Ranch II is not taking any trades at this time so no one can request a trade to that timeshare.  They didn't say why but I thought I share the info.  Linda



If I was back in NC,  I could find out why, but I am now working in Europe so the contacts are harder to make.

Sea Ranch II was managed by VRI, but there was a lawsuit, which was settled with VRI agreeing to relinquish management and control passing to a board consisting of a member elected by the homeowners, a member nominated by the developer, and three ''professional directors'' appointed by the court.  The time that this board was to take over was in the last few weeks.  This new board was to select new managment.

VRI had informed rental agencies that they intended to just lock up and walk away and the resort would not be operating until new management was in place, but then a few days later informed them that they would not walk away until new management was in place.

With all of this going on, maybe II decided to wait until the smoke cleared.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 24, 2007)

I have stayed at Seascape a few times when the kids were small.  WE loved it b/c it was spread out and had many activities to keep everyone occupied.  It sits on a golf course, and we went to the beach regularly. 

Having said that, we also stayed at Golden Strand and I have another week scheduled there for next June.  This is ocean front and almost all units directly face the ocean. As with other ocean front property, you don't get as much land spread around the property, but you get the ocean. 

Long ago, our first exchange was to Windjammer, also ocean front.  Don't know its condition now.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 31, 2007)

Being back in the US for the holidays, I heard the latest on Sea Ranch II while out at the OBX.  It seems that the HOA filed for chapter 11 bankruptcy reorganization last month, and the resort closed until that is resolved.  In its unsuccessful takeover bid after the hurricane damage a few years ago, the developer had acquired a large number of weeks, which it is refusing to pay m/f's on, claiming various offsets, which appear to be bogus.  They also cite a provision that says unsold developer weeks are charged a much lower m/f rate and try to put the newly acquired weeks under that provision. It also appears that the developer was renting out weeks it owned last year (nothing wrong with that, normally) but did not pay management company VRI the m/f even for those weeks!  Bankruptcy court seemed the quickest and surest way to deal with the issues relating to the developer. Once that is behind them, they plan to reopen, but the bankruptcy process is estimated to take 6-9 months.


----------

